# Kingwood, WV - Jo #1198, 2 yrs O/S



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11783369

Preston Co AS - Jo, young female owner surrender, likes dogs/cats/kids








[/img]


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

SHe is a beauty - and just a pup - does she have a chance?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer listed; called shelter, she got Adopted


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

YEAH!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Her petfinder listing reappeared so I called the shelter and was told that the woman who has an app on her hasn't returned so they are putting her back up as available. She has a new petfinder link:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11791471


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Received email from the shelter today; she has another app pending and should leave the shelter on Wednesday; they will let me know if it falls thru.


----------

